# 3000 posti di un gattino: Gatogab



## Giorgio Lontano

*Congratulazioni per i 3000 contributi! *

Es una fortuna tener a alguien que habla y escribe castellano en los foros italianos.   



Auguri!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Miau, miau, miau, miau. Miau miiaauu miau miaauu miauu 3,000 miaaau!*

Traducción:
*Muchas felicidades Gatito querido. Esperamos que cumplas otros 3,000 más.*


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Muchas Felicidades Gatito!_​ 
Para no venir con las manos vacías a tu fiesta traje un pastel en tu honor. ¡Gracias por toda tu ayuda gatito!​ 
Un abrazote ​


----------



## romarsan

¡*Felicidades Gatito!*​ 
*Una gran suerte contar contigo en el foro y fuera de él.*​ 
*Traje algo de beber para amenizar la velada*​ 
*Será una gran fiesta*

*Besos*​ 
*Ro*​


----------



## gatogab

*MAMMAMIA, RAGAZZI!!!*
Que felicidad ser felicitado.
Me piasce assaie.
Muchas gracias a toítos.
gatogab


----------



## alexacohen

Espera, Gatito... ¿pero tú no eres este?

Huy.... qué despiste. Te presento a una gatita que te hará compañía este feliz postiversario, espero que te guste!

Abrazos

Ale


----------



## gatogab

*<<<<<JEJEJEJE>>>>>*


----------



## romarsan

gatogab said:


> *<<<<<JEJEJEJE>>>>>*


 

¿Eso es un si, Gatito?


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> ¿Eso es un si, Gatito?


¿*Huele a* *"NI"*? 

gg


----------



## romarsan

Nops querido Gatito, la verdad que no...


----------



## gatogab

alexacohen said:


> Te presento a una gatita que te hará compañía este feliz postiversario, espero que te guste!
> Abrazos
> Ale


*¿Y ESTOS DOS?*


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> Nops querido Gatito, la verdad que no...


*MEJOR REIRSE*

gg


----------



## Angel.Aura

Complimenti Gatogab!!


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Complimenti Gatogab!!


 
*GRAZIE ALLA MIA MOD CHE HA SAPUTO METTERE PACE A QUESTO GATTO "DÍSCOLO"*

gg


----------



## alexacohen

gatogab said:


> *¿Y ESTOS DOS?*


 

No problem at all, they´re quite busy dealing with him!


----------



## Antpax

Hey, Cumplimenti Gato. Es un placer coincidir contigo. Espero que lo sigamos haciendo en los próximos 30.000.

Saluti

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hey, Cumplimenti Gato. Es un placer coincidir contigo. Espero que lo sigamos haciendo en los próximos 30.000.
> 
> Saluti
> 
> Ant


30.000!!!...
E vabbè, mi organizzeró
Grazie formichina.
gg


----------



## Agró

Otro animalito que se une a la fiesta.... FELICIDADES, minino. A por otros tres mil.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Miiiiiaaaaauuuuuchas felicidades!!!!!
Es siempre un placer coincidir contigo


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> ¡*Felicidades Gatito!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Una gran suerte contar contigo en el foro y fuera de él.*​
> *Traje algo de beber para amenizar la velada*​
> *Será una gran fiesta*​
> *Besos*​
> 
> *Ro*


 


Kibramoa said:


> *Miau, miau, miau, miau. Miau miiaauu miau miaauu miauu 3,000 miaaau!*
> 
> Traducción:
> *Muchas felicidades Gatito querido. Esperamos que cumplas otros 3,000 más.*


 






Tampiqueña said:


> _¡Muchas Felicidades Gatito!_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para no venir con las manos vacías a tu fiesta traje un pastel en tu honor. ¡Gracias por toda tu ayuda gatito!​
> 
> 
> 
> Un abrazote ​


*RO, KIBRA Y TAMPI*

gg​


----------



## gatogab

Giorgio Lontano 
Agró 
Miguel Antonio​ 

*MUCHAS GRACIAS*​ 
gg​


----------



## irene.acler

Jolines, perdona por el retraso. Hace mucho que no paso por estos foros...
Pero estoy todavía a tiempo, ¿verdad?

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES GATITO!!*
*Complimentissimi  *​


*(Non poteva mancare questo fantasmagorico colore che tanto ami  )*


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Jolines, perdona por el retraso. Hace mucho que no paso por estos foros...
> Pero estoy todavía a tiempo, ¿verdad?
> 
> *¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES GATITO!!*
> *Complimentissimi  *​
> 
> 
> *(Non poteva mancare questo fantasmagorico colore che tanto ami  )*


 
¡Ahora si que se ha embellecido!
Si può dire che abbia imparato l'italiano, o quel poco, "colpito" dalle letterine rosa di IRENITA.
Molte grazie.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Jaja, ¡vaya! "Colpito" sí, ma non "affondato" dai


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Jaja, ¡vaya! "Colpito" sí, ma non "affondato" dai


*  HO SAPUTO DIFENDERMI* ​


----------



## irene.acler

Jajajajajaja, ¡exagerao! ¿Tienes que defenderte de esa manera para evitar mis "duros" golpes rosas?


----------



## krolaina

Ay Dios mío!!!!! ¡¡¡Qué descuido!!! Yo sigo llego tarde... en la celebración de uno de los grandes! No tengo perdón...lo sé..... a ver cómo lo arreglo.

MIL BESOS Y MUCHAS FELICIDADES SUPERGAT!

(Lo he conseguido al menos un pelín?). 

Gracias por no privarnos de ti.


----------



## UVA-Q

Gatito!!!!!! ¡Pero qué tarde! ¡Lo siento mucho! No tengo disculpa que valga, no he estado en los foros estas últimas semanas.

Te mando un abrazo muy grande!


----------



## gatogab

Uva, ya sabes: 'más vale tarde que 100 volando'
Mil gracias.
Cariños.
gg


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congrats, Gato
It's your lucky day !!!
I found your long lost twin brother 
and your cousin
and some wonderful comic music from 1965

Enjoy


----------



## gatogab

GamblingCamel said:


> Congrats, Gato
> It's your lucky day !!!
> I found your long lost twin brother
> and your cousin
> and some wonderful comic music from 1965
> 
> Enjoy


Hola GC ¡Que felicidad encontrarte por acá!
Muchas gracias 'per gli auguri' y por todo lo demás y también por el envío de mi mellizo 'naranja'.
Abrazotes.
gg


----------



## gatogab

krolaina said:


> Ay Dios mío!!!!! ¡¡¡Qué descuido!!! Yo sigo llego tarde... en la celebración de uno de los grandes! No tengo perdón...lo sé..... a ver cómo lo arreglo.
> 
> MIL BESOS Y MUCHAS FELICIDADES SUPERGAT!
> 
> (Lo he conseguido al menos un pelín?).
> 
> Gracias por no privarnos de ti.


Kro, todos sabíamos que estabas muy *"Affacendata nelle tue facende" *. Por eso te agradezco haber conseguido un poco de tu precioso tiempo para mí.
Cariños.
gg


----------



## SDLX Master

3,000 Gratzz puss


----------



## Mirlo

*¡Muchas felicidades..y que siga la celebración!*


----------



## gatogab

Mirlo said:


> *¡Muchas felicidades..y que siga la celebración!*


 
*¿RESISTEREMOS?*​ 
*PROBEMOS*​ 
*MUCHAS GRACIAS *
*MIRLO*​ 
*TAMBIÉN A TI*
*SDLX Master*
*MUCHAS GRACIAS*
gg​


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, gatogab!


----------



## gatogab

bibliolept said:


> Congratulations, gatogab!


Biblio, un abrazo "rompecostillas", colmo de afecto (aunque doloroso) 
Muchas gracias. Aprecio mucho tu pasada por acá.
gg


----------



## Fernita

_*Dear Gatogab,*_

_Muchísimas felicitaciones y perdón por llegar un poquitín tarde._

_Un abrazote desde Buenos Aires._
_Fernita._


----------



## gatogab

Fernita said:


> _*Dear Gatogab,*_
> 
> _Muchísimas felicitaciones y perdón por llegar un poquitín tarde._
> 
> _Un abrazote desde Buenos Aires._
> _Fernita._


 
Fernita ¡Que alegría tu abrazote!
Muchas gracias. Me siento halagado de tener un lugarcito en tu memoria.
Cariños
gg


----------



## alacant

Eh Gato, congratulations, I know I'm very late but the others came by plane and I had to use my wings.

Are you gonna take that lemon off your head when you reach 4,000?

Abrazos, y gracias por hacerme reir tanto.

Alacant


----------



## gatogab

alacant said:


> Eh Gato, congratulations, I know I'm very late but the others came by plane and I had to use my wings.
> 
> Are you gonna take that lemon off your head when you reach 4,000?
> 
> Abrazos, y gracias por hacerme reir tanto.
> 
> Alacant


 

*LLegaste y eso es lo importante.*

Muchas gracias querida ALA por recordarte de este Gato.
Mi sombrerito-limón me queda tan bien, que en otro foro uso un sombrerito-naranja que me regaló GamglingCamel. Me veo muy 'mono'
Abrazos.
gg


----------



## fenixpollo

Of course I'm late, as always, but I couldn't let the postiversary of our favorite melon-headed cat pass by without wishing you well and thanking you for all of your contribution to the forums.

<<< *Thanks!* >>>​ 
Keep it up for another thousand!


----------



## gatogab

*Muchas gracias, *
*fenixpollo.*
*¡Un gran honor!*http://www.laloberinto-shop.com/ima...oads/2008/03/pollo.jpg¡Un gran honor![/CENTER​

*Me inclino y me saco el gorrito*
*por lo agradecido.*
​ 
gg​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Keep it up for another ten thousand !! 

I want a CAMELLO as good as that POLLO ROJO.


----------



## gatogab

GamblingCamel said:


> Keep it up for another ten thousand !!
> 
> I want a CAMELLO as good as that POLLO ROJO.


A esta hora encontré solo esto.
​ 
*GAMBLING* *CAMEL*​ 
gg​


----------



## GamblingCamel

Bravo!  Eccellente!  Grazie!

Off to Las Vegas I go !!  And there's always room for one more cat at the gaming tables.  See you there, GATO.


----------

